# My Cranberry



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

She loves to go in my shower after I am out and lick up some of the water.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Aww! That's funny! Sweet kitty.


----------



## MooMooKat20 (May 3, 2021)

Aww 🥰 my cat loves to get in the bathtub/shower and when I have to get a shower I have to take him out and then he looks at me like how dare you lol anyways your cat is so cute!


----------



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

She seems to like the cover on the box for privacy and her scratching post is given a good workout every day. I am quite pleased at how well we have both adjusted.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's great! Many cats have no interest in scratching posts, only in furniture and good rugs.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She is one lucky kitty! Thanks for adopting her!


----------



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

I am severely hard of hearing so that may be why I haven't heard her. I have had this adopted sweetie for a few weeks now.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

You might not be hearing her, but perhaps you can feel her purring with your hand on her body? Some time when she is relaxed and happy, pet her, just rest your hand on her ribs and see what you feel. Or her chest. Blackie purrs when I put his food down. I run my hand down his back and sides and his purr is very noticeable.

Not all cats have a loud meow. My Blackie has a soft little "mew" and I've had cats that I never did hear, although I could see they were speaking to me!


----------



## LeChi (Mar 8, 2021)

What a cute kitty! Congratulations on your new sweetie.

We adopted two littermates last fall. The girl was quiet and rarely purred at first. Over the next few months she started purring more often and now will purr regularly when we pet her. It took a while though. She is still pretty quiet, but will make little sounds related to food or play. My guess is that she (our cat) would be difficult to hear with limited hearing, whereas our male is vocal and louder and could probably be heard by anyone with a bit of hearing. But definitely the purr can be felt.

Your kitty may be need more time to find her voice and her purr. Even if she is too quiet for you to hear her, I bet you will notice the purring after a little time.

Does she have her claws? If so, they can get really long and sharp. Like, painfully sharp. You might want to consider having them covered with rubber tips. The vet can do it.


----------



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

My Cranberry is So fast---zip zip zip she's everywhere. I know it's a cat's nature but her speed still amazes me. She loves to pounce on my chest when I am laying down.


----------



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

She does not stay in the closet. She goes in one side and comes out the other. She just reaches up and pushes on the panel with her paws.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She sounds adorable. Cats are so clever. Cali could open my cupboards. My childproofed cupboards.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Lonjay said:


> She does not stay in the closet. She goes in one side and comes out the other. She just reaches up and pushes on the panel with her paws.


Brilliant! Now, if you could just get her to hang up your clothes, you'll be all set!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> Brilliant! Now, if you could just get her to hang up your clothes, you'll be all set!


I have had dogs who will pick up the laundry on cue and put it into the laundry basket. (of course, I first had to strew it on the floor for them to pick up, which is not how I commonly do things!)
A cat, of course, would just roll around in the clothes and hide under them, in order to dash out and grab your ankles as you go by!


----------



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

In fact she seems to enjoy it. She will jump in and then out real quick as I shower She is just wet but not soaked. Then she will jump on me and dry herself on my terry cloth robe as I lay in my recliner.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Cats are strange.


----------



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

I think it was a greeting hello. It is the first time I have heard her meow since adopting her last month. I am extremely deaf so I could have missed hearing. I can watch her mouth and tell. She likes her new bed and the bit of cat nip I put in itt.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Great! Can you feel her purring? I'm old and deaf too, and cannot hear Blackie well, but his purring is better than his meow!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Good Dad!


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

Congratulations!!! I'm happy for you!
I too hope to hear my cat be more vocal.
My cat is with us for 2 and a half months and in the beginning she was also always quiet (except when she was on the heat). Then she started to do some meows for food.
Otherwise, I heard her hiss at a bird and a lizard, on the patio. And she purrs.


----------



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

Seems like she keeps finding new places to lay for a while.


----------



## Lonjay (Apr 27, 2021)

It startles me when I am dozing in my recliner and wham, all of a sudden she lands on my chest. How can I discourage this?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yell at her when she does it? Of course you may make it so she won't want to get in your lap, because she may not realize you are dozing and not aware that she's jumping up.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That's very catlike. Blackie has recently discovered the newspaper recycle basket. Before, he was enamoured of the guest bed. Before that it was the platform rocker.... Sometimes I have no idea where he is, can't find him. But he's somewhere in here sleeping.


----------

